# Picking my first split



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

yo dudes.

I'dda asked on sb.com but my account still hasn't been activated, and there's a good crowd on here so I'll ask anyway...

I've settled on getting a custom split made. I'm looking at a Skunk Ape Horsepower. I'd initially been thinking about the 169w but after a chat with a dude who works at Sno*Con in Seattle who's around the same size as me (6'3", 215 lbs, sz 13 boot) he was suggesting I think about going shorter just due to the extra weight concern when touring.

Lately I've been riding my Eco Genetics inbounds and I love it. A 165 might be just about perfect for resort riding. I rode my Birdman for the first time in a few inches of fresh in the trees at Whistler a few weeks ago and it was a bit of a chore, but also not ideal terrain and conditions for the board anyway. Hopefully that'll change over time and I get to have one of those days where I can be suitably stoked on the purchase.

For me the goal is big stability and big float, and I like the way a larger board will just haul and suck up the punishment. I think most of my splitting will be sidecountry through the gates up at Whistler and then some off-season turns at places like Baker, etc. I've got a buddy up in Squamish who goes deep that I'd like to go out with too though. 

I'm interested in great pow turns but I'd also just love to build kickers and session in fresh. It's tough to say whether the 169 will be too big for me for this. I might even just strap my Banana Hammock on my pack for those days as well.

Anyway, that's my quandary. I've been looking to get it started and I've got all my BC gear in the mail. I'll still probably have to rent when I do my AST I cuz the board won't be done in time, but yeah. Looking forward to any input from you dudes!


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i don't think you'd be unhappy with the slightly larger board. most people size up a little bit on splits cuz you weigh a little more with gear and there are no groomers. 

you also ride a little less playfully and more in a straight line in general due to wearing a pack full of shit and making sure you don't do something to die.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

what's so good about a custom split over a factory one?
Venture makes larger boards. If you're in Whistler, swing by Prior.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Supra said:


> what's so good about a custom split over a factory one?
> Venture makes larger boards. If you're in Whistler, swing by Prior.


advantages of a diy - lighter, cheaper, fun project, pride of pow-bonership. 

advantages of a factory board - durability, warranty, don't have to build it, when you cut a board it changes stiffness; factory boards are built as splits obviously and don't change.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I just saw this in the ham, idk abt diy split 164 la nina...damm good price

Lib Tech snowboard


----------



## lernr (Feb 3, 2012)

I also think you need a bigger board for bc


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

It all comes down to what kind of terrain your going to be riding. If it's steep, it doesn't have to be big. If it's steep and powdery then you get something oriented towards just floating. If your going to ride in spring corn and hike local peaks for corn then you will want something with a hybrid profile for better contact when skinning. Im 6'0 215 with an 11.5 boot. My recent DIY was a Rossi Krypto Mid-Wide. I love the board for in all aspects of the BC. I did it all myself and didn't get an inner edge. Haven't needed it yet. In my opinion, unless you have plenty of dough to spend, save your cash, split your own and get a pair of the Spark Magnetos and good skins. 

Here is one to read if you go down that road:
Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - The DIY Split "What would you have done different" Thread

My split with some differing feedback:
Splitboard.com Forums • View topic - My DIY Rossignol Krypto 164
(Extra inserts to change my stance, but did add weight)

Good luck bratha


----------



## mhaas (Nov 25, 2007)

IMO, the inner edge really helps when sidehilling icy/crusty/hard surfaces. But I didnt really realize that I was at a disadvantage until I switched to a factory split. That and the tightness of the fit in board mode are biggest benefits of a factory split vs dyi.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

wrath - good lookin' out. i've always been intrigued by the la nina since there's not a lot of boards out there with that kind of profile, but i was always kinda questioning whether or not i could ride it with the width being less than that of a wide board. i'm thinking at that price i might try and swoop down to the ham and pick it up since it's such a steal at that price. it's only a little narrower than my eco genetics (mid-wide, not quite a true wide) and that's my favourite stick to ride these days.

I've seen Ventures and Priors, and they look like quality products, but I just don't know enough about them and haven't ridden any. I really love the way the C2 profile on Libs ride (oh yeah, plus I'm the resident Lib fanboy 'round these parts) along with the fact that the Skunk Ape HP will be light, poppy, and tons of fun to ride for its size. It's pretty much the ideal board for my favourite riding, and from everything I've heard and what I know - they make great splits! So I may as well split it! :thumbsup:

In my case... I'm actually gonna pay to get someone else to make this one for me. Money's not the issue, I don't care that much about the cost. I've done my share of DIY and built plenty of cool non-snowboard related projects but even though I have the tools and the space I don't have the time or energy to do it... let alone the courage to potentially muck up a brand new $700+ board. I'm planning on pairing it with Karakoram hardware and Kara SL bindings. I know dudes are raving about the new Spark Tesla system, but I like the Kara's too. Might be hard to find Sparks in my size right now. As for the actually splitting - I was gonna get Sick Splits to do it, but (on the dl) I was told by the guys at Sno*Con that things aren't really working out for them but that they were probably going to start doing them in house. So I'll have to have a chat with the dudes there and pull the trigger and get the ball rolling. I just thought I should get some other opinions after the conversation I mentioned in the OP. When it's done it'll be a waterjet cut with inside edge and all the bells and whistles. Don't worry, I'll post it up when she's all done.

ridinbend - good job on your DIY though. looks good!


As for the rest of my gear... (feel free to make some recommendations here dudes)

I got some deals, especially compared to what they sell for up here. So far I've got a Mammut Barryvox Pulse, and the Mammut Ride 30 Airbag. I just got a set of the G3 skins for xmas, regular ones. Not sure if I should exchange them and get the high traction ones.

I've got a probe and shovel picked out. I was gonna get the BCA D-2 EXT shovel, hopefully it'll fit in my pack. Biggest Black Diamond probe they got since it gets deep up here... I'm looking at some of the higher end Black Diamond poles. I'm willing to shell for the higher end carbon ones. Should I spring for the Whippets with the self arrest feature in the handle or will it be too hard to protect my airbag in my pack from the pole? Anyone? Bueller? Killclimbz, I think I read somewhere that you have the same pack. What poles do you think I could fit in? I'll mostly only be doing small day tours and the like with this pack so I won't have a huge pile of gear to take in it. I can buy a bigger pack later on and transfer the airbag if I ever have the need to. Great plus to the RAS!

Thanks dudes.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, I am rocking the 30L Mammut RAS pack. The Carbon fiber 3 piece Whippets are super nice, but I am not sure how you can attach them to the pack without them puncturing the bag should have to deploy it. I picked up the K2 Rescue shovel with Ice Axe handle conversion. That way I can carry an Ice Axe to have if I need it. Not as convenient as the Whippet, but I'll have the option should I need it. One drawback to this shovel is that the handle is not extendable. Small thing, but it does make digging a little more labor intensive. 

For poles with the Mammut bag, I am finding that the BD Z Poles are the best. The Expedition poles are a little too long. I carry my poles on the outside of my pack and strap them on with tips pointed down. Not really worried about the airbag getting punctured in that configuration. In fact my buddy popped his bag with his z poles strapped on just like mine with no problems. No it wasn't for an avalanche, it was at the end of the day and he was just screwing around at the bottom of the run. Figured he need to set off the bag and refill the canister.


----------

